# Security Industries 357 Magnum



## DWissler

I have had for several years, maybe 40, a 2 1/2", 5-shot, Security Industries, 357 Magnum. I am wanting to purchase a paddle holster, with some amount of retention, as I now ride ride at times with different law-enforcement departments. The frame is stamped in two places with M397. Does anyone know of a holster manufacturer, that might be able to supple a holster for it?

Added Info thus far:

I did find the original box and found out that the M397 is the serial number. The model number is a 2S357. It also appears that they only manufactured firearms for 3 years, ie; 1975, 1976 and 1977. Their name and address were:

Security Industries of America
31 Bergen Turnpike
Little Ferry, N.J. 07643
(201) 440-4419










Dennis


----------



## Baldy

Any holster made for a J frame Smith or a Ruger SP 101 should work OK.


----------



## Mike Barham

Baldy said:


> Any holster made for a J frame Smith or a Ruger SP 101 should work OK.


It may not quite fit in a J-frame holster, but I think Baldy is on the right track with the SP101 recommendation. It would probably also fit in holsters for the Colt Detective Special. Cool old gun - a real piece of history, the first of the small-frame .357s. I remember Massad Ayoob writing about this gun many years ago, when I was a new shooter. Post pics if you have 'em!

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## DWissler

Mike Barham said:


> It may not quite fit in a J-frame holster, but I think Baldy is on the right track with the SP101 recommendation. It would probably also fit in holsters for the Colt Detective Special. Cool old gun - a real piece of history, the first of the small-frame .357s. I remember Massad Ayoob writing about this gun many years ago, when I was a new shooter. Post pics if you have 'em!


You were right. There is no way a J-frame holster will work right. I did purchase a SP101 holster and it works great. The issue is the forward portion of the trigger guard that is different.


----------

